# VNC/ Router Prob. Wer kann helfen



## Flame (26. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle,

lokal  WinVNC problemlos. Via VNCViewer und Browser kann ich auf die diversen Server zugreifen.
Nun zu meinem Prob. Ich hab nen Rechner in ner anderen Stadt stehen. Mein Bekannter hat den Server installiert und der läuft auch. Nur komme ich nicht durch seinen Router.
(Speedport W500V)
Er ist nicht versiert genug, um die Ports 5900 etc. freizugeben. Dachte ich mir, lässt den Server auf HTTP Port 8080 lauschen. Was lokal . Aber eben übers Netz nicht. Ich kann nicht zu ihm connecten. Aber auch der Ping zu seiner IP  schon nicht. WinXP Firewall haben wir deaktiviert. Sonst hat er auch keine mehr am start. Nur eben der Router. Wobei ich denke, da der Hase im Pfeffer liegt.

1. Gibts ne Möglichkeit, den Speedport W500V extern zu administrieren? Da ich ja nicht auf die 192.168.2.1 zugreifen kann.
2. Wenn das nicht geht. Ist es möglich VNC so zu nutzen, das er via HTTP Port, der ja frei sein müsste, lauscht?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

LG Daniel
P.S. SSH lassen wir jetzt mal aussen vor. 
P.P.S. Hätte es ja mit WinXP eigenen Hausmitteln erledigt. Leider habe ich Win2k und keine Remotedesktop Control Console wie XP Prof. Ausserdem sind da auch bloß die Ports (330x) dicht.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Wie man diesen Router fernwartet, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber ein paar Hinweise hab ich für dich.
Der Http-Port ist 80, nicht 8080. Vielleicht behebt das ja schon dein Problem.
Aber normalerweise sollte auch dieser Port standartmäßig am Router gesperrt sein, da nicht jeder eine Webserver zu hause betreibt. Also solltest du hier prüfen, ob der Port auch wirklich aktiviert ist und an den richitgen Rechner weitergeleitet wird.
Dann könntest du noch kontrollieren, ob ein Webserver auf dem Rechner läuft, der den Port sich als erstes reserviert.

PS: die Remote Desktop Connection kann man auch auf W2k installieren
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...21-D48D-426E-96C2-08AA2BD23A49&displaylang=de


----------



## AndreG (6. März 2006)

Hi,

Um zu schauen ob man den Router extern administieren kann, würd ich mal in die Anleitung schauen die du bei T-Online findest. Ich denke aber das er sowas ünterstützt. Wenn nicht wirst du ihm das wohl erklären müßen.

Den Router erreichst du wenn dann auch nicht unter der 192.168.0.1 (oder so ähnlich), sondern über seine externe IP und den Port. 

Also z.B. so. 81.233.100.10:22 also per SSH wie viele Router.

Mfg Andre


----------

